# [FreeNAS] FreeNAS with Fiber network card



## lduenas (Feb 26, 2010)

What would be the best networking fiber card freenas 7.1 supports.  Does it support any 4g fiber cards?  If not, does 8.0 for both aforementioned questions?

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 26, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------

